# Brice fretless 6 or dean edge fretless 6?



## heavy7-665 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im trying to decide between the two. Does anyone here know anything about either? Particularly the Dean? (note: as my other thread has stated i am going two higher)


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a Dean 5 string Fretless, it is a really nice bass.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 5, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> I have a Dean 5 string Fretless, it is a really nice bass.



it just seems too good to be true to get a 6 string fretless for $500


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 5, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> it just seems too good to be true to get a 6 string fretless for $500


It is basswood, the fingerboard is rosewood, and they use stock hardware, which should explain the low price, but despite that it is a good playing and sounding bass.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 5, 2009)

so definatly the Dean?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 7, 2009)

Brice Z6 Nat Fretless at HomeOld

Is this the Brice you're looking at? If so, my vote goes to that. Looks like much better specs for your money.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 7, 2009)

i used a dean fretless in the studio and it felt cheap and sounded cheap.

just my experience with Dean. take it as you will.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 7, 2009)

Currently i am using an ibanez fretless 4. I think its a cheapo but i like it. if the dean sounds close to that ill be happy.


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 7, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> so definatly the Dean?


I am by no means saying that, I have had good experiences with a Dean fretless bass and I have heard wonderful things about the Brice, so really you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 8, 2009)

i used to own a Dean Sledgehammer Ash 5 string. that thing was tits, man. i wouldn't have sold it, except i finally got the bass of mah dreams (warwick thumb bolt on 5!). super tight B, played great.... very underrated!


----------



## Ishan (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a Brice HXB-6 fretless and it's pretty bad, really... pickups were wired out of phase (crappy middle position sound) and are noisy, action is really bad due to improperly cut nut, it came with horrible flats on, the bridge IS NOT ALIGNED WITH THE FREAKING NECK so the higher string almost go out of the fretboard (!!!?!??!)
I sincerely hope their other basses are better than this one, it makes for a great decoration on the wall but that's all...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 8, 2009)

seriously look for a Carvin B5 Bolt kit, they are usually really cheap used (under 400) and are the best quality bass you can find. I love mine, spent about $350 overall and its better than any bass ive played under $2000.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ishan said:


> I have a Brice HXB-6 fretless and it's pretty bad, really... pickups were wired out of phase (crappy middle position sound) and are noisy, action is really bad due to improperly cut nut, it came with horrible flats on, the bridge IS NOT ALIGNED WITH THE FREAKING NECK so the higher string almost go out of the fretboard (!!!?!??!)
> I sincerely hope their other basses are better than this one, it makes for a great decoration on the wall but that's all...



damn. Thats way bad. Makes me lean toward the dean a bit. All depends on the
playability now.



NickCormier said:


> seriously look for a Carvin B5 Bolt kit, they are usually really cheap used (under 400) and are the best quality bass you can find. I love mine, spent about $350 overall and its better than any bass ive played under $2000.



Problem is i need a 6.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 11, 2009)

For a 6-string fretless, I'd suggest looking into something that is 35" scale for the low B. I'm really digging my Roscoe, and have always loved my David King (both are 6-string fretless basses). Haven't played an Ibanez bass before, so I can't offer any suggestions there. Wasn't happy with the sounds out of a Carvin fretless bass, myself... 

From what I'm seeing on ebay right yet, I'd suggest:
Bassline Buster 6 BASS Fretless FREE Shipping - eBay (item 380131095772 end time Aug-12-09 18:34:30 PDT)

Warwick Fretless Thumb 6 NT *Excellent Condition* - eBay (item 180395380785 end time Aug-14-09 18:12:19 PDT)

On this one, you'd want to contact the seller and see if they have this in the finish you want AND fretless:
MTD Kingston KZ6 (Natural Gloss/Maple Frets shown) - eBay (item 220405265703 end time Aug-26-09 19:07:43 PDT) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 11, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> For a 6-string fretless, I'd suggest looking into something that is 35" scale for the low B. I'm really digging my Roscoe, and have always loved my David King (both are 6-string fretless basses). Haven't played an Ibanez bass before, so I can't offer any suggestions there. Wasn't happy with the sounds out of a Carvin fretless bass, myself...
> 
> From what I'm seeing on ebay right yet, I'd suggest:
> Bassline Buster 6 BASS Fretless FREE Shipping - eBay (item 380131095772 end time Aug-12-09 18:34:30 PDT)
> ...



Goddamn i wish i could afford those. And actually im tunning CGCFAD and CGCFA#D# with two extra highs


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmm, for something with that tuning that I'd still recommend going with a 35" scale neck, just to be on the safe side for the C (half-step above low B). 

What price range are you looking into?


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 11, 2009)

600 or less. Im currently using a Ibanez sr 400 fl and i love it, but its only a 4.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 12, 2009)

I want to say that I saw one or two fretless Ibanez 6's on eville-bay going for a little more than that. Another one that is a bit more rare since they were discontinued are the Cort Curbow 6-string fretless basses as they were around that price tag, too. 

You could also look for a Hohner 6-string fretless, they weren't bad (didn't care fore the pickups).


----------



## Nats (Aug 14, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> i used to own a Dean Sledgehammer Ash 5 string. that thing was tits, man. i wouldn't have sold it, except i finally got the bass of mah dreams (warwick thumb bolt on 5!). super tight B, played great.... very underrated!



you still have the warwick?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 14, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> Problem is i need a 6.



Carvin makes the best 6 string you could probably find at an affordable price.


----------



## Jason (Aug 14, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Carvin makes the best 6 string you could probably find at an affordable price.



or A nice Brice from Rondo


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 15, 2009)

I know brice/agile makes alright guitars/basses, but quality on Carvin is just a notch above IMO.. for around the same price usually (for a 6 fretless, you'd be around $400-650 probably used)

I know im a Carvin fanboy, but id take any $1000 Carvin over any Gibson or Fender, or alternately any Warwick bass.. Carvin is just top quality for non-custom shop guitars.


----------

